# US Army Survival Canteen



## soggybottomboy (Oct 19, 2012)

I always wanted to have one of these US Army Survival Canteens so I finally picked one up from a local Army Navy surplus store. Check out this *short* video on why I was excited to finally have one.

Link to US Army Canteen on Amazon.com


----------



## usmc2112 (Nov 23, 2012)

The black hawk tactical made nalgene canteens are cool to.  check out the canteen stoves and such that are for sale online.


----------

